# The Hobbit in Frisian and Russian



## user16578 (Jun 1, 2019)

Anne Tjerk Popkema translated The Hobbit and LOTR in the Frisian Languge, an official language in The Netherlands!

_Dit klassike 'berneboek foar folwoeksenen' fan J.R.R. Tolkien is de prolooch op The Lord of the Rings, de ferneamde trilogy dy't de ôfrûne jierren sa bot yn de belangstelling stien hat. De Hobbit, skreaun yn 1937, wie it earste wiere fantasy-boek dat it grutte publyk berikke koe. It is yn 2002 ferkeazen ta it wichtichste boek foar (âldere) jongerein yn de 20e ieu, en is oant no ta yn sa likernôch fyftich talen oerset.
_
*De Hobbit*
_
It tiidleaze mearke fan Bilbo Balsma, in fatsoenlike hobbit dy't ynbrekker wurdt en yn sân hasten mei trettjin dwergen en de tsjoender Gandalf op 'en paad moat om in legindaryske dwergeskat ûnder de wjukken fan in grimmitige draak wei te stellen. Ûnder de lange reis nei de Berch fan de Draak komt it selskip troch bergen en bosken, oer richels en rivieren. Hja befjochtsje trollen, ierdmannen, spinnen en wolven yn 'e mande mei elven, minsken, earnen en bearen. En fansels mei help fan de magyske Ring, dêr't Bilbo mei de lilkaardige Gollum in fûle striid om útfjochtet.


Ynlisfel: Kaart fan Thror en kaart fan de Wyldkriten, mei de reis fan Bilbo Balsma.

De linige oersetting is fan Anne Tjerk Popkema fan Grins.

Op it Tolkienkongres fan 20-22 maaie 2011 yn Baarlo (Limboarch) hat *Anne Tjerk Popkema* ien en oar ferteld oer syn oersetting fan De Hobbit. Ek it harkboek komt sa ûnder de oandacht fan in protte Tolkienleafhawwers.






De Hobbit wurdt foarlêzen troch Anne Tjerk Popkema. 
_

Source: https://www.audiofrysk.nl/HarkboekHobbit.php , you can also listen there to a sound fragment from the 11th chapter of The hobbit.
_
---
_
I also found a copy of The Hobbit in Russian...


----------

